# In Wall/Ceiling speakers proximity to NM-interference?



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

I usually try to stay at least 3' away from power.
As far as installing by the dimmers, I would most likly stay away.
Personally i don't like ceiling/wall speakers.:no:


----------



## ichimo23 (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks for the reply. The customer had the speakers already purchased. As I said, they are not audiophiles, just looking for a 'clean' install that didnt sound like total crap. What is the basis for your dislike of in-wall speakers? I know no high-end system would have them for sound quality issues. I think they work OK for average Joe's though....


----------

